# Send button missing in Outlook 2003



## cjl8on

My Send/Receive button is missing from Outlook 2003, and I have no Send button when I compose messages. I know that you have to have an e-mail account set up to see these commands but I have already set up my e-mail account by going to Tools>E-mail Accounts>Add a new e-mail account and clicking on Pop3 and setting up all my comcast.net account information. When I click on Test Account Settings everything completes successfully. This account works fine in Outlook Express. So what else can cause this problem? Please HELP!!!!


----------



## valis

right click on your tool bar and make sure that standard and advanced are ticked. Also, make sure that they are not on one line, but are actually on two.


----------



## cjl8on

Thanks for the reply. Yep, I have both Standard and Advanced Toolbars checked, and I have the buttons on two rows. I also tried deleting my outcmd.dat file, but when I launched Outlook 2003 again it did not create a new outcmd.dat file. I read somewhere that it should do that. I also noticed in my quest that all of the *.dat files on this computer have the icon for Windows Media Player. I'm no expert, but that doesn't seem right. Could that be the problem? I am not having problems with any programs though. Any thoughts??


----------



## valis

did you recently upgrade from another version, or did this come out of the blue?


----------



## cjl8on

I did just upgrade from Outlook 2000 to Outlook 2003, but I did that because I was having the same problem with 2000. As far as know, Outlook 2000 had not been used on this computer. I tried it last week and got the Send/Receive problem so I decided to try and upgrade to 2003, but the problem carried over to Outlook 2003 after the upgrade.


----------



## valis

so you had this issue on the old 2k setup too, then, right?


----------



## cjl8on

Yes, I always used Outlook Express but recently tried to use Outlook 2000 and that is when I noticed the Send/Receive problem. Outlook Express still works fine.


----------



## valis

can you post a screenshot of it please? hit prtscrn, then post in excel or paint, and resize it for comfort and to fit the 200 limit.


----------



## Augie65

*valis* had you already checked this, but look on *Tools*> *Customize*> *Commands* tab> select
*Standard* on the left column and in the right column, scroll down to *Send/Receive* and click on
it and drag it to the tool bar.


----------



## cjl8on

I did try this, but I do not have Send/Receive listed anywhere as a command I can choose.


----------



## valis

try alt-s, and see what happens. See if you can send yourself a test email that way.


----------



## Augie65

If what valis suggested doesn't work, the only other thing I can think of
is to create a new profile.


----------



## tdh2112

Just FYI, the new profile will do the trick.

Outlook will not display the Send/Receive button, or the Send button in an email message, if it is not set up with an email account from which to send/receive.

-tim


----------



## bearone2

any upgrade, whether an os or this, won't necessarily resolve the problem.
was 2k an upgrade?

i export the wab to a floppy and save docs/pics/videos to a cd or nowdays a usb stick and end up with a clean install of the os, apps and spend much less time than trying to fix what's not working.


----------



## heavybob

tdh2112 said:


> Just FYI, the new profile will do the trick.
> 
> Outlook will not display the Send/Receive button, or the Send button in an email message, if it is not set up with an email account from which to send/receive.
> 
> -tim


or you could create an account under the existing profile and the buttons will be active


----------



## cjl8on

Okay, I've been busy but back to work. Thanks for all the suggestions, but I have tried all of the above and nothing works. I have read that if you delete the outcmd.dat file Outlook should creat a new one. But this is not happening for me. Could that indicate a problem? It also seems strange to me that my outcmd.dat file has a Windows Media Player icon. I looked at my other computer where Outlook 2003 works fine, and the outcmd.dat file has a standard unknown application icon. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## valis

be sure to delete and reboot..


----------



## cjl8on

Okay, I deleted the outcmd.bat and rebooted and it still didn't work when it came back up.


----------



## Augie65

Try this.
Start> Run> type: *Outlook.exe /safe* then hit OK.
See if Outlook send/receive button is present or can be added.


----------



## cjl8on

Nope. None of the above seems to be working.


----------



## darboleda

In MS Outlook, go to Tools->Customize. Choose Commands tab and click on Rearrange Commands... button. Choose Toolbar on top and scroll down and choose Standard on the dropdown list o the right. Click on the Add button. Under Categories, choose Standard. Under Commands, choose Send/Receive and click OK. Button is back!


----------

